# Question?



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have always stored my weapons in the safes unloaded. Nothing in the chamber or magazine inserted. I ran into a guy at the convention in San Antonio this past week who said he keeps all his weapons loaded and chambered in his safe. ( Hey, it's Texas ) That way, he says, they are ready to go if needed and it re-enforces in his mind that all guns are loaded and should be treated as such. 

I never gave it much thought really so I mulled this over in my half brain while driving home. I have guns at arms reach that are loaded and chambered throughout the house but the guns in my safes are all unloaded. Mind you, I have full magazines and a limited amount of ammo in each safe ready to make the corresponding weapons hot. 

So, I turn to my knowledgeable brethren here on the forum. Loaded and chambered in the safe, or not?


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

I guess I split the difference. Empty chamber but loaded magazine for those in the safe. My concealed carry which is on the nightstand at night has one in the chamber.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I keep weapons I may needed loaded. Ones I am unlikely to need right away are unloaded. Loaded hand gun are on the door. Loaded rifles are on the left side and are not doable stacked.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The only guns I keep loaded are those I might need to pick up in a hurry. Like Smitty, above.

My 3 CCW handguns are always loaded. So I can simply choose which I want at any given time.
I also keep a 38 Special and a 22 revolver loaded, along with a 20 ga shotgun and my varmint rifle - Mini 14. This is incase something is after our chickens or otherwise encroaching on our little farm. The 38 and 22 are always on me whenever I'm out on the property, day or night.

The only other firearm kept loaded is a Mauser K98k rifle, just in case I need some big power. Chamber empty, 4 rounds in the magazine.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

No reason to keep the guns in the safe loaded, IMHO. You should have all you need to defend the homestead and family readily at hand. Guns, mags and ammo. 

If your under attack and have to stop the fight. Run back in the basement, garage or where ever, then take time to unlock a safe your done for. The 2 seconds you save by having a loaded gun locked in the safe isn't going to help. 

Besides if your safe is full and your guns are stacked deep like most of us. Why risk an accident while moving loaded guns around??


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I am another in the the belief that those in the safe are unloaded, those I have out in case of the need for immediate use are loaded. Why would anyone want to move loaded guns around in a 54 gun safe to reach the ones in the back? Plus with an old time dial, no one is going to set any speed records opening the safe and going into action. No advantage in keeping the guns in the safe loaded and very good safety reasons to keep them unloaded.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I have a special needs son, so my pistols are in the small safes. Usually loaded magazines, NONE in the chamber,
When I or the wife carry, obviously locked and loaded. 
The large safe has the shot gun, with tube loaded, but not chambered, and the AR's have mags loaded, but on shelf, not in rifles.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Small safe, is push button, has only spare keys, and two pistols. Medium safe, bolted to small safe, and floor, is for the other pistols, and a few boxes of ammo, paperwork, and spare money from yard sales. (huge stack of ones)
Large rifle safe has one shelf, needs another. Has rifles, P mags, ammo, and liquer. (Yes, we have to hide the whiskey too)


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

In the safe in the home,

Handguns, are all loaded and chambered including the revolvers.

Rifles, all except M1 Garands have loaded mags inserted with empty chambers.

The shotguns have loaded mag tubes with empty chambers.

This safe's dial lock is unlocked when at home, however there is a solenoid lock in place with hidden button for instant opening,

there is a hole to insert rod to displace the bolt if the coil fails or power is out, like if someone cuts it off.

No children live here except my kid and I have zero visitors.

This is my ready safe, the storage safes have no loaded weapons.

I have my other guns within reach in every room, 

My bedroom has two shotguns four rifles and four handguns, half in arms reach.

Shotguns are an 870 riot and Ithaca 37 riot, Rifles are AK, M4, M1 carbine and FNFAL.

Handguns are S&W 66, S&W 1911 SS 45 ACP, Sig 228 and Colt Commander 45 ACP.

Six mags for each rifle and five mags each for handguns, two bandoleers for the shotguns with 25 rounds each.

Also a dozen HKS speed loader for the 66.

Again, mags in rifles with empty chambers shotguns same, handguns chambered.

All go into a safe when we leave here as per state law.

Kid has a S&W 66, Remington 1911 in the bed, M1 carbine and Rem 1187 with her, all loaded.

We are isolated and are a known gun shop, MS 13 is only now 10 miles down the road along with other turds.

Security first not paranoia.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

ALL my guns are loaded! (Shout out to Col Jeff Cooper!) :vs_rightHere:

But, for this thread's sake...I have multiple firearms conveniently and strategically located throughout the domicile that are loaded with one in the chamber.

Most of my Safe stored long guns are not loaded but in each safe I have at least 1 hand gun and 1 long gun that are loaded with one in the chamber. Should someone attempt to rob me, get the draw on me and force me to open a safe, good Lord willing they will meet their maker if I am quick enough...


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Slippy said:


> ALL my guns are loaded! (Shout out to Col Jeff Cooper!) :vs_rightHere:
> 
> But, for this thread's sake...I have multiple firearms conveniently and strategically located throughout the domicile that are loaded with one in the chamber.
> 
> Most of my Safe stored long guns are not loaded but in each safe I have at least 1 hand gun and 1 long gun that are loaded with one in the chamber. Should someone attempt to rob me, get the draw on me and force me to open a safe, good Lord willing they will meet their maker if I am quick enough...


Me as well Slippy! :armata_PDT_34:


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

SOCOM42 said:


> In the safe in the home,
> 
> Handguns, are all loaded and chambered including the revolvers.
> 
> ...


Gotta like all that! :armata_PDT_37:
I too keep a 25 round bandolier for my go-to yard gun... an H&K FABARM 12 gauge with 14" barrel, full stock, mounted light and loaded mag tube... empty chamber. Run and gun as necessary. My handguns too are all loaded and in reach.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

If they're locked up, they're empty. Simply because I don't need any of them 'right now'.

The firearms I have available to me in a moment's notice are ready to rock n roll. I hope I never have to fire on another human being, no matter how much of a scumbag he/she is. But I don't want to have the rest of my life to think, "Wow, I am about to die.... I wish I had a round in the chamber" as I try to get one in there.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Locked up and empty, but magazines filled and ready to go for each.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks guys. I pretty much follow in line with y'all. My "ready" guns scattered about the house ( Pistols, shotguns, etc. ) are loaded and chambered. They would be of little use otherwise. I have always kept the guns in my safe unloaded for safety reasons though I have loaded magazines and spare ammo for each gun in the safe. Now my man @Slippy has a point in that maybe one pistol and rifle should be loaded in the event I am forced to open a safe. Perhaps a loaded pistol on the shelf just inside the safe door ready to go bang.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I have a 12 gauge loaded and racked by my bed, and a handgun loaded with the safety on, and suspended by a magnet under the top of the end table by my living room recliner.

There is 1 rifle and 1 handgun always loaded in my large gun safe, along with many magazines already loaded and on stand by.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Safety rule is; Treat all guns like they're always loaded, so I keep them that way.
All revolvers are loaded all the time except for an antique break-top model. Semi-auto handguns loaded and chambered to save from setback on the ammo from loading and unloading all the time. Two shotguns are loaded but not chambered and two evil black rifles also loaded but not chambered. 
For sake of habit I always wear a handgun and others are locked up because I have grandkids over quite often. When you're wearing your defensive handgun you don't have to run around looking for it. It's always there. If I'm alone a long gun may be leaning against the safe but again, when the grands are here it gets locked up.


----------

